# Accessing the TUG Member Areas



## davemaz1 (Jul 31, 2005)

[_This post does not relate to the "Read this if you've received your activation email but are having problems with it" thread in which is was originally posted.  It has been split from that thread and moved to a more appropriate forum. -- mg_]

I've received the email that says I've registered, but have still be unable to get to the member areas that I'd like to look at - like reviews and historical sales.  I also sent a note to someone, ans was titled as a guest.  Any suggestions?
David


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 31, 2005)

The areas you are asking about are NOT part of the bulletin board, but are on separate sections of the TUG website which are reserved for paying members of TUG.  Note that this is not the same thing as being a registered user of the bbs, although most users here ARE TUG members.  Please see the password help page at www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm for further help.

And to head off a potential future bbs help request, please see this thread:
Sticky: TUG MEMBERS: Being shown as Guest in your posts or can't access Sightings forum?


----------

